# Help identifying Leica Leitz I Model A



## Christopherleica (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello there. I stumbled across this guy years ago. I believe it to be a Leica Leitz I model A of some sort. However, the lens looks quite different from the images I’ve stumbled across in my google searches. I was hoping the more knowledgeable community here might be willing to help me identify this guy. I will attach a google photos link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/rC1tciFGrJ7k9NR78


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2019)

The lens has a series filter retaining ring threaded into the front. If you remove that series ring you will
be able to see the lens nomenclature I am guessing it might be an F3.5 Elmar (or some other fairly slow lens from the period).


----------



## compur (Sep 14, 2019)

Can't quite read the serial number on the body. What is it?

Looks like 534090 ? If so, it would be a Leica I.


----------



## Christopherleica (Sep 14, 2019)

Derrel said:


> The lens has a series filter retaining ring threaded into the front. If you remove that series ring you will
> be able to see the lens nomenclature I am guessing it might be an F3.5 Elmar (or some other fairly slow lens from the period).



I have rarely been so embarassed. You were exactly right haha. Right on both counts actually. After unscrewing the filter retaining ring, it indeed says Leitz Elmar 1:3,5 F=50mm


----------



## Christopherleica (Sep 14, 2019)

compur said:


> Can't quite read the serial number on the body. What is it?
> 
> Looks like 534090 ? If so, it would be a Leica I.



Hi there. It is a little difficult to make out the number even in real life. As best as I can tell, the number is: N234090 or No.34090

Could you tell me the significance of such a sequence?


----------



## compur (Sep 14, 2019)

Here's a reference on Leica serial numbers:
Leica Screw Mount Serial #'s Sorted by Number


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 14, 2019)

The significance is (as you can tell from that list!) Leica has serial numbers for every camera body and lens they ever made. 

Thanks for showing us, it looks well used as many do but still, it's a vintage Leica.


----------



## Christopherleica (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you for all the help guys. I unfortunately need to sell this camera. I learned a lot though.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 15, 2020)

i thought i saw a post about "the leica 2 stroke mod. M"  i have one.  must not have had many made till the " single stroke " mod. M came out.   vin


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2020)

I made a post a couple of days ago I said I was wanting a Leica M3 double stroke, perhaps that is where you most recently saw it. I don't typically refer to it as a two-stroke... I generally reserve that nomenclature for things like chainsaws and other 2-stroke gas-powered devices. LOL.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Derrel;   been haveing trouble signing in.   "double stroke mod.  M ___.   i'll have find my leica book,   i have shot with mine,   got a single stroke later,  not much difference.  the double stroke might be slightly more valuable.    ill find out after this virus scare is over.   lol  vin


----------



## star camera company (Mar 18, 2020)

Your camera is part of the Leica production from 1930.   The Leica had become World Famous by this date.   If your camera is a “home market” version the Lsns will be marked in Meters.  Export version will have feet markings.   If your lens focuses to 1.5 feet you have the scarce close focus model.  There are several minor variations within the Leica 1 production, such as lenses and knob and arrow markings.    The Leica 1A is one of those cameras that can handle a great patina and brassing without losing value.   A CLA will bring it back to nearly “new” operation and feel.  If you want to see exactly what the camera can do, read this write up.  The camera tested is my example.  https://www.mikeeckman.com/tag/leica/?cn-reloaded=1


----------

